# Foothill Flyers Monrovia St. Patty's Day Ride March 17th 9:00am



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2018)

Fix that leak & adjust that chain for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride this Saturday, March 17th. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @9:30 to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

In the spirit of St. Patty's Day, ride a GREEN bike if you have one, or wear green. If you don't, you have to buy me a green beer after(or before) the ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2018)

Looks like the rain will stay away for the ride. It will be a lil chilly, so be sure to bring a sweater.
@rustjunkie
@Joe Buffardi
@rustintime
@Vintage Paintworx
@the2finger
@Desireé
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@birdzgarage
@Schwinn499
@Velocipedist Co.
@Goatroper
@Balloonatic
@mrg
@King Louie
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@cyclonecoaster.com
@schwinnja
@TWBikesnstripes
@Eric


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 16, 2018)

Would SO love to make this one, I LOVE these post rain, clear slightly chilly So. Cal days for riding!! But can't make this one, sadly... have a great time though!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice @Tag list
I remembered this ride because its Our Anniversary weekend again and I remembered we stayed in lovely Monrovia last year.
30th Anniversary this year; I'm leaving it up to Sweetie....


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Its amazing to me, Sweetie said Yes.
30 years ago; and to ride St. Pattys Day with the Foothill Flyers!
See you tomorrow.



@WetDogGraphix Floyd, can you make the trip? Let's Ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2018)

And several Guinness pints after?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> @WetDogGraphix Floyd, can you make the trip? Let's Ride!




Still working on health issues.....but will get there soon......


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> And several Guinness pints after?



Thinking we can work them in _during..._


----------



## the2finger (Mar 16, 2018)

Damn, Shelby club meeting that morning.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2018)

No rain in sight! Let's ride!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2018)

Im wearing a green shirt, got a greenish bike, green party favors and im gonna buy mike a green brew.happy f'n st paddys day! Get off the couch and come roll wit us!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2018)

Gonna be a gorgeous day in SoCal! Come join us!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2018)

Great ride today and amazing weather! Thanks for joining in and celebrating St. Patricks Day with us. See you next month.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2018)

Happy Saint Patrick’s day; super fun ride , great food, great folks:


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 17, 2018)

Great pics, awesome trail you guys get to ride. The scenery is incredible


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 17, 2018)

another kool ride with the foothills flyers today!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Mar 17, 2018)

And don't forget the great St Patrick's day brunch.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 17, 2018)

No Desiree?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2018)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> And don't forget the great St Patrick's day brunch.
> View attachment 772275



I'm still recovering...


----------



## tech549 (Mar 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like the rain will stay away for the ride. It will be a lil chilly, so be sure to bring a sweater.
> @rustjunkie
> @Joe Buffardi
> @rustintime
> ...





fordmike65 said:


> Looks like the rain will stay away for the ride. It will be a lil chilly, so be sure to bring a sweater.
> @rustjunkie
> @Joe Buffardi
> @rustintime
> ...



chilly really ford mike chilly,now this is chilly!!! we need tire chains out east not sweaters LMAO.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2018)

tech549 said:


> chilly really ford mike chilly,now this is chilly!!! we need tire chains out east not sweaters LMAO.
> 
> View attachment 772791



It only hit 56° for God's sake! That's like 2° above freezing out here!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> It only hit 56° for God's sake! That's like 2° above freezing out here!





50 degrees with a 5 mph breeze in the Phoenix area warrants ear muffs and mittens while riding.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 18, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> It only hit 56° for God's sake! That's like 2° above freezing out here!



I know ,I work with a guy that is from California,he closes the shop door anytime it lower than 80 degrees!!!


----------

